
Google I/O 2020 – A Collaboration of the Cosmos - stuartmemo
https://events.google.com/io/mission/
======
ArtWomb
Unfortunately no time to play now, but this looks rather intriguing as a
Google "io game" tied to Google I/O conference marketing ;)

Looks like PixelJS, Firebase behind the scenes. Will dig into it later. Nice
find!

